# Rohrdurchmesser



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

Hi @ all,

gibt es irgendeine Formel wie man den Wasserdurchfluß eines Rohres berechnen kann? Vieleicht gibt es ja eine Formel oder sogar eine Tabelle!? Wie kann man z.B. errechnen wieviele 50 er Rohre man als Ausgang braucht, wenn man ein 160er als Eingang hat? 

Vielen Dank 

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

ohh ich erinnere mich, wie ich vor Wochen nach so einer Formel gesucht habe, sogar bei unseren  Wasserwerken habe ich angerufen ...... hab aber nix gefunden ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

Hallo Tom,

ja, da war doch mal was im Studium gewesen???    :gruebel: 
Wenn es nicht allzu eilig ist, kann ich ja mal in meinen Unterlagen blättern.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

Au ja Silke - schau mal nach - fänd ich echt klasse. Interessant fände ich die Formel, die die Durchflußmenge berechnen kann, ohne Beeinflussung von Druck oder sonstigem (Pumpe) - wenns so ne Formel überhaupt gibt, von wegen Materialreibung oder sonstigen Abzügen - bin gespannt, ob Du was findest!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2003)

hallo zusammen,

ist recht einfach wenn man es weiß - auszugehen ist jeweils von der fläche des kreises (d² x pi) : 4
diese fläche rechnest du dir jetzt von deinem 160er rohr aus - und von dem 50er rohr.

nun nimmst du die fläche des 160er und teilst es durch die fläche des 50er rohres - rundest auf und schon hast du die anzahl. 
... wenn ich mich auf die schnelle nicht vertan habe: 11Rohre 

durch ein 100er rohr ohne druck (schwerkraft) laufen so etwa 10 - 14 000 liter in der stunde - und von diesem wert kannst du dann weiterrechnen.

um zwei 100er ablaufen zu lassen benötigst du ein 140er rohr - das gibt es nicht - also muß man ein 160er verwenden wenn man keine verluste will.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2003)

hallo susanne,

die formel die du gerne hättest ist sehr viel aufwendiger und für uns fast nicht zu berechnen da hier komponenten wie eingangsdruck (auch der wasserdruck welcher sich ergiebt durch das anstehende wasser und die tiefe des auslaufes) - sowie reibwert der verwendeten rohre - temperatur (wasserdichte) gefälle des rohres, strömungswiederstand jeder auch nur so kleinen krümmung .... und und und mit einfliesen ....... und wenn du dann ewig gerechnet hast und wasser marsch gibst kommt doch eine andere menge hinten an wie die, welche die rechnung ergab.

in einem meiner früheren leben habe ich sowas ähnliches mal für luftdurchsatz berechen müssen - die ergebnisse sind alle nur näherungen - habe daraufhin ein neues leben begonnen     

hoffe aber trotzdem jetzt keinem theorie promovierten auf den schlips getreten zu sein ...........

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

Einspruch...   :!: 

hängt die Durchflussmenge beim Schwerkraftprinzip nicht davon ab, wie tief ich den Ausgang vom teich setze ?
Je tiefer ich bin, desto höher ist doch der Druck der das Wasser durchs Rohr schiessen läßt... oder?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

hallo doggie,

einspruch abgelehnt - auch wenn du recht hast!!!   



> komponenten wie eingangsdruck (auch der wasserdruck welcher sich ergiebt durch das anstehende wasser und die tiefe des auslaufes)



der tatbestand deines einwandes wurde bereits in betracht gezogen.

NUR dann müßtest du deinen filter etc. auch auf diese tiefe setzen !!!!!!

denn wenn du im 2m tiefe aus dem teich herrauskommst mit deinem auslauf und der filtereingang nur 10cm unter teichniveau steht kannst du mit deinem auslauf auch gleich 10cm unter teichniveau rausfahren - kommt druckmäßig aufs gleiche raus.

richtig oder falsch ???

jürgen   8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

d.h. der gazne Mehrdruck, den ich auf 2 Meter Tiefe aufbaue geht durch die Steigleitung die auf -10cm führt wieder verloren ?

ich denk jetzt an einen Bodenabfluss im Teich... 

Der Druck wäre der gleiche wie bei einem Skimmerabfluss ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

richtig,

druck ergiebt sich nur über die tiefe des teiches -. alle 10m = 1bar

und du hast egal in wieviele in sich verbundene pötte du das wasser deines teiches verteilst in der gleichen tiefe immer den gleichen druck.
und da du theoretisch deine überlauf erst in 10cm tiefe unter teichniveau hast ergiebt sich auch nur ein druck von 0,01bar - anderst wäre es wenn dein filtereingang 2m tief stehen würde - dann hättest du einen druck von 0,2 bar >>>>> aber die pumpe die das wasser dann wieder hochpumpen muß um in den teich reinzulaufen hat in diesem theoriemodell einen weit größeren verlust durch die steighöhe die sie zu überwinden hat.

so isse halt die physik - kannste mache nix.

fast gleichlautend verhält es sich mit dem unterdruck welche eine pumpe aufzuwenden hat um zu saugen - der benötigte  unterdruck rechnet sich ab wasseroberfläche bis eingang pumpe (reibungswiderstände vergessen wir jetzt)

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

ok, akzeptiere ich... und die 13.000 Liter durchfluss bei einem 100er Rohr sind dann in welcher Höhe gemessen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

..... hier kann ich dir nur mit meiner erfahrung weiterhelfen:

bei mir laufen 2 x 100er leitungen zusammen in ein 125er und von hier aus über das spaltsieb zur pumpe.
wassereingang ca. 10cm unter teichniveau.

und im max. betrieb bekomme ich hier ca. 25 000 - 26 000 liter durch.

wobei um die menge die zwei 100er liefern voll zu nutzen hätte ich ein 160er rohr verwenden müssen nach der zusammenführung (rechnerisch ein 141er rohr) - aber das gibt es ja nicht.

da ich aber die anlage eh nur mit 15 000 liter fahre reicht das 125er lässig.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

so ähnlich plane ich es auch... will halt Skimmer und Bodenablauf nicht ins Sieb sondern in den Vortex (da billiger) und davon dann mit 10.000 Liter die Stunde wieder weg... 

da die Leistung der Pumpe aber entcheidend ist denke ich daß ich sogar mit kleineren Rohren auskommen sollte (die dann gemeinsam in einen 100er Eingang im vortex münden)

oder hab ich einen Denkfehler ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

hallo doggie,

die theorie stimmt - aber nach aussage von lothar der hier der absolute spezialist ist verwendet man am teich für bodenabläufe grundsätzlich keine kleineren rohre als 100 - ich denke wegen der wartung und verstopfung. grundsätzlich mußt du aber schieber einbauen in die leitung vom boden und in die skimmerleitung - teilweise habe ich von problemen gehört daß der skimmer bei nur 10 000 liter abgang zu wenig sog entwickelt - dann mußt du den bodenablauf über schieber reduzieren.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

Die Schieber wären sowieso Standard bei mir gewesen, man kann gar nicht genug Schieber in einem Röhrensystem haben   

Da der Teich nicht riesig werden sollte denke ich daß das schon hinhauen wird... aber danke für den Tipp mit der minimalen Rohrgröße beim Bodenablauf, werde es beherzigen

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

Hallo 

verfolge diesen Bereich schon länger. Bei mir stellt sich nur die Frage. Wenn mein Teich nur ca 6000 l hat kann ich da ein 100er Rohr nehmen? Denn der teich soll ja nur einmal pro Std. umgewälzt werden, oder? Plane im moment auch einen Filter selbst zu bauen. Ähnlich in der Ausfürung wie der von Lothar. Kann ich bei so einer kleinen Wassermenge einen Skinner auch mit einbauen? Fragen über Fragen Und ich habe noch keine richtige Lösung gefunde

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

hallo jürgen 
- ich weiß nicht genau ob es bei einem 6000l teich sinvoll ist den aufwand eines bodenablaufes zu betreiben.

desweiteren dürfte die durchflußmenge zu gering sein um vernünftig einen bodenablauf und zusätzlich einen skimmer zu betreiben.

ich glaube bei dieser etichgröße bist du mit pumpen besser beraten.

aber dies ist nur meine meinung - warte mal noch ein paar antworten ab und bilde dir selbst dein urteil

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

Mein Wunsch nach der Berechung war ja eher der, daß ich einen Außenfilter plane in Form eines Brunnens, in den das Wasser des Teiches reingepumpt wird, von oben über Filtermasse verteilt wird und unten durch ein *Rohr *in meinen Bachlauf läuft. Es darf natürlich nur so viel durch das *Rohr * laufen, daß der Brunnen ständig unter Wasser steht, aber vielleicht regele ich das einfach mit einem Regler - so ich diesen Brunnen noch bauen werde ;-) Ich weiß sowieso noch net, wo ich ein hübsches Edelstahlrohr herbekomme, weil Plastik find ich da net so hübsch ...... schau mer mal ...wollte euch aber nicht in der Diskussion stören


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

hallo susanne,

wieso solltest du stören - ganz sicher nicht!!!

wie groß soll denn das edelstahlrohr sein - installateure und die meisten schlosser können dir das rollen aus einer blechbahn.

versuche nicht ein größer dimensioniertes rohr zu kaufen - du gehst dabei bankrott (ohne deinen finanz. möglichkeiten zu nahe treten zu wollen) die dinger sind bombastisch teuer.

ich weiß zwar nicht wie du deinen filter im detail planst - aber du mußt immer wie du erwähnt hast einen hahn einbauen - über den rohrquerschnitt kannst du nicht dosieren.

wenn du in deine gedanken dazu weiter bist - melde dich - wir helfen dir schon bei der planung.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

hallo jürgen,

es geht auch ohne zwei pumpen = pumpe fördert in den vortex>>> der vortex muß im auslauf höher stehen als der eingang vom filter >>>>> der filter wird eingebuddelt so daß sein auslauf noch knapp über teichniveau liegt.

nur ein vorschlag - ich kenne deine teichumgebung ja nicht und weiß nicht was technisch wie optisch machbar ist.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

die Planung hatte ich vom Prinzip her abgeschlossen, ich werd mal versuchen, eine Zeichnung zu machen, vielleicht paßt ja irgendwas auch nicht. Bin mir aktuell nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich es auch umsetze. Das mit dem Blech ist ne Spitzenidee - hab nämlich schon gesehen, was die kleinen Rohre kosten und mir war schon ganz schwindelig bei der Vorstellung, was ein großes Rohr kostet.


----------

